# New law making muscovy ducks illegal in the US



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I noticed this on the BackYard Chicken forum and wanted to pass it on in case it impacts you:

"The Fish and Wildlife Service pass a new law that is effective March 31, 2010, that makes it illegal to own or possess muscovy ducks in the US except for meat production.

They will grandfather any muscovies owned prior to 3/31 but will not allow breeding.

Details here:
http://www.fws.gov/migratorybirds/Regul … 202010.pdf

Basically, muscovies are considered an invasive species so they are trying to reduce/eliminate the feral muscovy populations."


Here's the link if you want more information - 
http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=304055&action=new


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wow. I did not know there was a problem with these going into the wild....


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Muscovies are my favorite ducks! This is not fair!
I don't see how they are invasive? Even when they do fly off and become feral, they usually don't cause much problem?


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Muscovies are my favorite ducks! This is not fair!
> I don't see how they are invasive? Even when they do fly off and become feral, they usually don't cause much problem?


In your case maybe they should be banning ur guineas ..  Jokes...

This new law seems stupid but im in canada.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

OH NO!That's dreadful!!!..


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

this is wrong!!! i have some of my own!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I think the main concern is the possible disease spreading to native ducks. But still, it's just hard to think of scovies as anything but a loveable, interesting looking duck. If stupid people would stop releasing them at rivers, thinking they're helping them (much like the Kings in CA), then we wouldn't have this problem


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There are THOUSANDS of "feral" Muscovy ducks in the U.S. I, too, love these ducks so much. This is a huge blow to those of us who love these big, somewhat strange looking ducks, and a death knell for many of the "feral" ducks that are causing problems in different areas of the country. I have three new ones in my backyard right now, so I'm grandfathered in with them.

It will be interesting to see just how much enforcement of this regulation is done. I suspect it will be serious in South Florida and some other parts of the country and largely kind of ignored in other areas.

Terry


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

That is so sad.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...federal bureaurocacies are a flock-behavior of invasive and destructive species, displacing honest and sensible people and ways of life...and should be banned from these Sunny Shores.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Fish Wildlife Marine Patrole + combined forces here in Florida to save money, and they do very little for lack of funds. Ducks of any kind are pretty much safe for a long time here. Scovys are ferals as far south as Key West, so are wild chickens that are now banned as well. Fat chance of anything ever coming of either! Jim


----------

